# ¿Qué diagrama es mejor para driver de Mosfet?



## elektriko (Mar 3, 2013)

Hola amigos, qusiera pedir su opinion en cuanto a que diagrama de los siguientes funcionaria mejor para activar uno o varios mosfet.
El primero es este:





Este es el segundo:




Y este es el tercero:




Lo que sucede es que pretendo utilizar el PWM del PIC a 10KHz y les agradeceria me dieran su opinion.
Tambien nose si sean correctas las resistencias que pongo.
Y en caso de que pusiera algunos mosfet en paralelo, tendria que usar cada uno de estos circuitos por cada mosfet que agregue en paralelo?, o con un mismo circuito para los que esten en paralelo.
Gracias por cualquier ayuda.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Mar 3, 2013)

Amigo, bueno el 2do. esquema tiene la ventaja de que la tension de salida cuando es baja, el valor es practicamente 0V., en los otros casos al tratarse de un transistor PNP, en coneccion colector comun, en la rama inferior, la tension de salida nunca alcanza el valor anterior, pues la minima posible sera de 0.7V aprox.
Volviendo a la 2da. opcion, esto favorece a un bloqueo mas rapido al transistor MOSFET, sobre todo en altas fcias.
Si conectas transistores en paralelo, tendras problemas en las conmutaciones, debido a las pequeñas diferencias entre los dispositivos, siendo de esta manera, que unos transistores realicen mayor trabajos que otros, por lo tanto sera mejor utilizar un unico transistor de mayores magnitudes.


----------



## elektriko (Mar 3, 2013)

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Amigo, bueno el 2do. esquema tiene la ventaja de que la tension de salida cuando es baja, el valor es practicamente 0V., en los otros casos al tratarse de un transistor PNP, en coneccion colector comun, en la rama inferior, la tension de salida nunca alcanza el valor anterior, pues la minima posible sera de 0.7V aprox.
> Volviendo a la 2da. opcion, esto favorece a un bloqueo mas rapido al transistor MOSFET, sobre todo en altas fcias.
> Si conectas transistores en paralelo, tendras problemas en las conmutaciones, debido a las pequeñas diferencias entre los dispositivos, siendo de esta manera, que unos transistores realicen mayor trabajos que otros, por lo tanto sera mejor utilizar un unico transistor de mayores magnitudes.



Lo que nose es que si el TLP251 puede conmutar a una frecuencia de 10KHz.
En la datasheet dice:
Switching time (tpLH / tpHL): 1μs(max.)
Por lo tano si 1us=0.000001s
f = 1/0.000001s = 1000000Hz = 1MHz <---- Si estoy en lo correcto entonces si me funcionara?

Y otra cosita es lo de la capacitancia parasita, el datasheet del TLP251 dice que la max corriente de salida es 0.4A, con esta corriente será suficiente?
O en ese caso seria mejor la configuración de los transistores.
Gracias y saludos.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Mar 4, 2013)

Amigo, bueno puedes probar, ademas un transistor MOSFET, posee altisima impedancia de entrada, el tema corriente pasa sin cuidado, lo importante es la velocidad de conmutacion.


----------



## chclau (Mar 4, 2013)

el tema de corriente no pasa sin cuidado, hay que cargar y descargar la capacidad de gate del mosfet y eso tambien lleva un cierto tiempo.

Lo que si, con esa caracteristica del driver de dar 0.4A los tiempos son realmente infimos, incluso para un fet de potencia que posse una carga del gate de 20 nC, el tiempo de carga y descarga del gate estaria en el orden de los 0.1 us, asi que el factor dominante es el switching time de 1us.

Ademas,el calculo de frecuencia maxima no se toma segun la velocidad de conmutacion, ya que no queremos que el FET este todo el tiempo conmutando. Se toma como regla a ojimetro que el FET conmute durante un 10 por ciento del ciclo de trabajo, en tu PWM, incluso con duty cycle muy chico eso se cumple.


----------



## C_RUFFO (May 22, 2019)

Hola comunidad nesecito activar cargas inductivas por medio de mosfets, pretendo usar in driver IR2110 para exitarlos y acoplar lo a su vez con un Tl494 alguien tendrá algún diagrama que le haya dado buenos resultados? Agradecería me lo compartieran saludos...


----------

